# What makes Japanese capacitors so great? (best forum I could find)



## Scorched912

Japan is the leading nation in technology.


----------



## un-midas touch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorched912*
> 
> Japan is the leading nation in technology.


Cmon dude I could have generalized that myself if it was a good enough answer.

I see this stated everywhere. Not just on mainboards for cards and MoBo's but power supplies, sound amps, almost everything claiming durability mentions Japanese capacitors.


----------



## Scorched912

Read through this then...

http://www.techenclave.com/pc-peripherals/japanese-capacitors-whats-special-about-7717/


----------



## latelesley

I think this Story will explain it for you. 

Also, this is similar with less detail. But you get the idea.


----------



## un-midas touch

So, now that solid capacitors are readily available, this is all just branding and ethnocentrism?


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un-midas touch*
> 
> So, now that solid capacitors are readily available, this is all just branding and ethnocentrism?


Japanese electrolytics are still cheaper than most polymer caps, and polymer caps aren't available in as high of capacitance/voltage as electrolytics are, for instance you can't get polymer caps that will work as primary caps for an ATX PSU.

Tantalum > Solid > Japanese Electrolytic > Taiwanese Electrolytic >>>>> Chinese Electrolytic

In addition to the whole electrolyte formula fiasco, the Japanese caps are built to tighter tolerances than the Taiwanese and Chinese caps... Taiwan caps are built to higher standards than mainland Chinese caps, and many of the Chinese caps on the low end (Fuhjyyu, Canicon, ChengX) have false specifications (inflated capacitance, exaggerated ripple tolerance, etc.).


----------



## un-midas touch

See this is why I come here first. There's always someone who knows enough to sum up an answer to a tech question concisely and with substance. Thanks a bunch.


----------

